# Quite the Reassessment for First Quantum



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Kind of explains why one should only own companies operating in politically stable countries. Sounds like some government official has decided to steal the company. In countries like Zambia that is usually just a matter of time.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/rep...s-8-billion-zambian-tax-bill/article38313578/


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

OptsyEagle said:


> Kind of explains why one should only own companies operating in politically stable countries. Sounds like some government official has decided to steal the company. In countries like Zambia that is usually just a matter of time.
> 
> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/rep...s-8-billion-zambian-tax-bill/article38313578/


problem is that the third world has all the good mineral s**t

if i recall correctly the zambia mines are one of their bigger holdings


----------

